# Smolov Programming



## mo4re (Aug 10, 2013)

Thinking of trying to run Smolov while I dont have a lot going on in the next few months, anyone here run it before?

If so, just how tough is it, and what are you thoughts about mixing any bench/overhead work in with it?

Ideally I'm (perhaps naively) thinking I'd like to run it next to Hirvis Bench prog and scrap deadlift all together while I'm doing that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's very tough. I didn't run anything alongside it. If I did it again in the future I would run the absolute bare minimum of other exercises alongside...at maintenance level at best.


----------



## mo4re (Aug 10, 2013)

What did you think, results wise? Did you go for the see-food diet that I understand most do on it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mo4re said:


> What did you think, results wise? Did you go for the see-food diet that I understand most do on it.


Yes it worked pretty well. added about 30kg to my squat if I recall, although I was building it back up after injury at the time. I always eat a lot lol so no different diet wise than usual tbh. I had a good old ache in my patella's from about two thirds of the way through, but this disappeared a couple of weeks into returning to once a week squatting.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I ran it before - it is hard work, very hard work. It does have some excellent results though. Do not underestimate it however, the first few weeks seem a breeze then you start the real workload.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's stupid.

I ran it a few weeks ago, I dropped the very high volume day each week (sets of 9) and it still was way too much for me to handle without aggravating all my injuries and tendon issues. That's with my max input at 20-30kg less than it really is too.

I think frequent squatting is good - I just think Smolov itself it beyond the realm of what is required or sustainable for most.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@MattGriff, @Mingster, @martin brown - would your comments equally apply to the Smolov Jr program for bench press?

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/bench_more_to_bench_more;jsessionid=0C846CF5EA7200AAC3C26A62B96C1B62-mcd02.hydra

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> @MattGriff, @Mingster, @martin brown - would your comments equally apply to the Smolov Jr program for bench press?
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/bench_more_to_bench_more;jsessionid=0C846CF5EA7200AAC3C26A62B96C1B62-mcd02.hydra
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.


IMO yes the same applies. It's a little easier than the squat program but it still creates major high stress on the shoulder tendons etc from the frequency and volume of heavy work. In someone very well conditioned with absolutely no injuries or imbalance in the shoulder/girdle it could be ok - but any weakness or imbalance will rear it's ugly head in the form of injury.

Something like the general Russian powerlifting program would be a good place to start, introducting lifts on a 2/3 times weekly basis first before embarking on something like smolov.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I bench any more than once a week my elbows give me hell so this would be a big no no for me.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

martin brown said:


> IMO yes the same applies. It's a little easier than the squat program but it still creates major high stress on the shoulder tendons etc from the frequency and volume of heavy work. In someone very well conditioned with absolutely no injuries or imbalance in the shoulder/girdle it could be ok - but any weakness or imbalance will rear it's ugly head in the form of injury.
> 
> Something like the general Russian powerlifting program would be a good place to start, introducting lifts on a 2/3 times weekly basis first before embarking on something like smolov.


What do you mean Martin? Something like Sheiko N°29? Please clarify.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> What do you mean Martin? Something like Sheiko N°29? Please clarify.


Err not really - I meant the Russian Masters programs, see http://castironknowledge.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/russian-masters-squat-routine-9-weeks.html


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Err not really - I meant the Russian Masters programs, see http://castironknowledge.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/russian-masters-squat-routine-9-weeks.html


Very much appreciated Martin, I really mean that. I've been looking for a good program for a while but didn't really know what to go for. I had previously looked into Westside (that idea was shot down by the uk-m strength guys in a previous thread which I started a few months back), and was looking into Sheiko or Smolov. However I think I'll go with your advice and give this a try in a month or two.

I need to hold off for this month or two because my training over summer went to hell due to unbelievable work commitments and extreme heat where I live. As soon as I get my lifts back to where they were in June then I'll give this Russian masters program a run, but probably on bench press rather than squat.

Thanks again. If I have any further questions would you mind if I PM you?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah no problem - although I'm not here daily so you may have to wait a little for a response 

There are a couple of spreadsheets online that you put your max into and it lays it out that are quite good - for all 3 lifts. - You tedn to squat and bench two days and deadlift the third. Pretty good


----------

